# eurotunnel



## woody (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,

We are going over to France and then into Spain (Costa Blanca) on 3rd March, but we are not sure when we are going to come back. We are taking our two retrievers for the first time, which is why we would rather travel with eurotunnel.

Does anyone know if you can book a flexible return, or do you just have to book to go over and then make the booking to come back in France?

All information re tunnel and travel with the woofers greatly appreciated.

Woody :


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi woody

i use the tunnel because it's so easy with pets and they stay with you for the journey.

use the website to get prices. it's longwinded trying different times and or dates but sometimes you can save a lot.

the types of ticket are listed. some are amendable for free. others are amendable subject to a £30 fee.

it can sometimes be cheaper to take a ticket subject to the charge and still save because the open ended ticket is more than £30 cheaper.

i book a return long after i expect to come back and then just turn up when i want to come home.

only problem i find is that they won't quote online for return travel in 2006 yet. i may have to go for one of the amendable for free tickets because
i think they are valid for return travel up to 11 months from the date of ISSUE but check with customer services.

good luck


----------



## woody (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the advice smifee. I take it you have travelled over with a woofer before. Did you find any good places to stay where you can give the dogs a good run . Mine won't pee or anything while on a lead!

Woody


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Woody,

We have used the Tunnel a good number of times and find it the best when travelling with the dog. If you have a look at the tunnel website they are doing some great deals at the moment, if you travel after a certain time and return before a certain time. I got ours for £125 including the £30 for the dog. A lot cheaper than the ferry and a lot easier with the dog.
Like your dog, ours won't do her business with the lead on. We normally stop off at the beach about 10 minutes away prior to the crossing. But the whole event only takes 35 minutes, so not really a need to let the dog out if she has been out as normal in the morning.
Have a great time!

Stewart


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi again woody

in france i only have my dog on the lead when we go in the shops. haven't had the guts to take her in the butchers yets but have queued behind a french woman who did 8O 

i don't know what route you are taking to spain but if you are going near ax-les-thermes there is a site open all year at sorgeat. you can walk straight off the site into the pyrenees. it also has the cleanest shower & toilet block i have seen. 

whilst travelling i just stop and let the dog out into the fields if it seems ok. there isn't the same anti feelings from the farmers over there. 

have a great time

mike


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Woody.......... Dog Walks

Do you have access to the MMM Forum? ( mmm0502 15jul54g)
Search for French Municipals with Dog Walks et Bingo

Before Dover You can use Samphire Hoo about half mile before Ferry but on otherside of road.Should be on lead but as long as the dog doesnt chase the fauna..
After Dover You can go up to Cap Blanc Nez( good mh parking)and give the dog a good run.


----------



## woody (May 9, 2005)

Hi smifee, stewartwebr and moondog,

Thanks very much for your helpful replies. We are really looking forward to our trip. At the moment we have an Autotrail Scout, but we are picking up a new Arapaho on 1st March ( hopefully there will be no delays). Have now spent most of our pension on motorhomes - but isn't it a great way to travel?

This site is great - I reckon you could get the answer to almost any question and all in a really friendly way.

Thanks again

Woody


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi woody

have marked you down as an optimist  

collect new van on the 1st and leave on the 3rd 8O 

not much time to find any faults :?:


----------



## woody (May 9, 2005)

Hi smifee,

Yes I know its tight, but we are going to the dealer (Chelston) at the weekend to check the van over - it is being delivered from Autotrail to them on friday. The actual handover will be on 28th Feb. We are staying at Chelstons premises overnight and then bringing the van home to Cornwall on 1st. We have been very happy with Autotrail and Chelston. You are right though - I am an optimist.

Changing the subject. My vet here said I should buy the frontline and worm treatments here, for the french vet to use before we come back. I can't imagine an english vet wanting to use your own products! Any comments?

Woody


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi again woody

i'm a pessimist so i'm allowing 8 months between new van & crossing under the water  

you sussed the situation perfectly. the french vet chooses & supplies the treatment.

have you got a vet in mind in france :?: 

i put details of the vet we use in calais & advice about using frontline whilst abroad on a previous thread but if you can't find it send me a PM.

mike


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Woody,

I have no idea why your vet would recommend you carry your own medication for the French Vet to administer. Firstly, the medication in question is a NUN medication wich means it is European Licenced therefore it will be exactly the same. On a purely financial side, you will find the required medication cheaper in France.

To sum up, I see no need for you to pre-purchase the required medication. If I were the Vet in France, I think I may be a bit offended if someone suggested they needed to provide their own medication. Is this a case of you vet wanting to up his profit margin?

Regards,

Stewart


----------



## woody (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike and Stewart,

Thanks for the advice re frontline etc. I think my vet might be an optimist as well!

I did find the information re the vet in calais thanks very much.


Woody


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Smiffee

I think if we recommend many more folk to Mme Petry we should ask her for commission or a freebie injection/Frontline.

Has any one tried Gaby at Manoir de Senleques vet?

''No No It is not my vet.I have a doctor like you. Go, Jakob chase the stupid ducks''....Only 6 weeks 0r 42 days to wait.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Moondog. We have camped and B & B'd at Manoir before we bought the M/H and stayed a couple of times since. I mentioned Madame Selby (Autostratus AKA Gillian) Gaby said "Ah madame Selby, I think she is very tall and very nice" I have never met Gillian so don't know how tall she is but I am sure she is very nice. I hope she doesn't mind me talking about her.
Cheers Sid


----------



## woody (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Got a very good deal on eurotunnel website £180 return including two dogs. Have to leave UK after 17.00 and France before 11.00. Leaving 4th March and returning 4th May. If we decide to return on an earlier date it will cost £30 to amend the booking, which still makes it very cheap.

Woody


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

you lucky people

well done woody that is a good price seeing as it includes 2 dogs.

have a great time and i hope the new van is all you want it to be.


----------



## woody (May 9, 2005)

Hi smifee,

Thanks for your good wishes, and advice in the last few days. Especially re tunnel bookings. It definitely pays to go on the website and book rather than phone. I was quoted 317 via telephone!

Woody


----------

